# Diabetes nurse



## jalapino (Jun 19, 2012)

Evening everyone  had to see my asthma nurse this evening and it ended up being my diabetes nurse....so she quickly got the asthma stuff out of the way and straight onto the diabetes bearing in mind going to see her 3rd of july as going away on hols...asking about food and blood levels etc...it seems no matter what i eat or don't eat it's like well don't eat that don't eat this bla bla bla...she is very nice and gives good advice but it's like just don't eat!!! that way she will be happy honestly i can't win rahhhh!!!now she is saying i should have extra meds for my diabetes..as i now have high blood pressure and might have to take extra meds to go with my metoforim....just as i am getting to grips with it all she now says i need more drugs.....very confused:confused


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2012)

Ant, there may be some things that your body doesn't tolerate well, and it may be dependent on portion size or even time of day, but generally you shouldn't feel overly restricted on what you can eat. Everything in moderation, as they say  Reserve the real 'sins' for special occasions and treats.

When people are diagnosed, particularly with Type 2 where they may have had it unknowingly for possibly many years, it's quite a challenge sometimes for the medics to get the treatment regimes right, so there might be a bit of chopping and changing with various regimes until what works best for you is found. It will come if you stick with it!


----------



## jalapino (Jun 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Ant, there may be some things that your body doesn't tolerate well, and it may be dependent on portion size or even time of day, but generally you shouldn't feel overly restricted on what you can eat. Everything in moderation, as they say  Reserve the real 'sins' for special occasions and treats.
> 
> When people are diagnosed, particularly with Type 2 where they may have had it unknowingly for possibly many years, it's quite a challenge sometimes for the medics to get the treatment regimes right, so there might be a bit of chopping and changing with various regimes until what works best for you is found. It will come if you stick with it!


Fair enough but i really have turned my whole diet around, i no longer eat take-aways i no longer eat anything fried or chips anything like that and i did have a lamb kebab last night but home made, i add no sugar salt or fat etc and i love cooking so it's all home made and meat from the butcher, i also grow my own veg in my garden as fresh is best. i use good quality produce as i no this is better than big brand markets, i have not been norty at all in the last 2 months...but yes i like hot and spicy food but i add my own home grown chillies into pretty much anything, but honestly i do not eat cra* this is the only reason i lost so much weight.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2012)

jalapino said:


> Fair enough but i really have turned my whole diet around, i no longer eat take-aways i no longer eat anything fried or chips anything like that and i did have a lamb kebab last night but home made, i add no sugar salt or fat etc and i love cooking so it's all home made and meat from the butcher, i also grow my own veg in my garden as fresh is best. i use good quality produce as i no this is better than big brand markets, i have not been norty at all in the last 2 months...but yes i like hot and spicy food but i add my own home grown chillies into pretty much anything, but honestly i do not eat cra* this is the only reason i lost so much weight.



Sounds like you have really turned things around  So what's your nurse complaining about?


----------



## jalapino (Jun 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sounds like you have really turned things around  So what's your nurse complaining about?



She wants 100% that was her words, this i understand but anything i say i ate she says no no no..where does the line stop....it,s like when i first saw her she said i tried this diet it was sooo hard then she goes home to a burger king lol


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jun 19, 2012)

Northerner said:


> So what's your nurse complaining about?



High Blood Pressure.
And rightly so. Hypertension in T2s has to be tackled aggressively.
Jalapeno might need diuretic like Bendroflumethiazide as a first step or possibly an ACE (like Lramipril) to protect the kidneys by lowering the blood pressure.


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 19, 2012)

I always have high blood pressure when I go to clinic, because I get so nervous. If I sit quietly for a little while it goes back to normal. Did she try taking it again, a few minutes after first time?


----------



## KateR (Jun 19, 2012)

spiritfree said:


> I always have high blood pressure when I go to clinic, because I get so nervous. If I sit quietly for a little while it goes back to normal. Did she try taking it again, a few minutes after first time?



Yeah, white coat syndrome. I get that with my GP but not with the DSN, LOL.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2012)

They should never DX high or low BP on just one reading.  Normally they ask you to come back next week or something, and observe it before they prescribe - even for diabetics.

How many times has it been done recently?

Thing is, have to say ... hot spicy food can affect your BP, esp if it's a tad on the high side even without ..... but if it is that what d'you wanna do? - pack in eating it or take the pills?  LOL

Food generally ... go on then - tell us what you ate yesterday and today.  Everything.  No holds barred.

If anyone on here can see anything that rings alarm bells, let them say so!  (I mean I'd cut the chillis out owing to the fact I don't reallly like anything too hot, but I don't mean, Yuk I hate eating that - just diabetes alarm bells! - maybe you could have chillis as one of yer 5 a day ... LOL)


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

spiritfree said:


> I always have high blood pressure when I go to clinic, because I get so nervous. If I sit quietly for a little while it goes back to normal. Did she try taking it again, a few minutes after first time?



Been to clinic 3 times in 4 weeks as they keep getting back every 2 weeks at the mo, bp high everytime last time was 175/85 she looked at me and said hmmm? then starred at the computer saying nothing for like 1 min lol and said im thinking  and like you i also get nervous


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2012)

jalapino said:


> Been to clinic 3 times in 4 weeks as they keep getting back every 2 weeks at the mo, bp high everytime last time was 175/85 she looked at me and said hmmm? then starred at the computer saying nothing for like 1 min lol and said im thinking  and like you i also get nervous



I have this problem every time I am tested at GPs. I got a home blood pressure meter and take my level each day - it's always perfectly OK and way below what I get at the docs! I showed the results to the doc, who wanted to increase my BP meds and she decided I didn't need to


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

trophywench said:
			
		

> Food generally ... go on then - tell us what you ate yesterday and today.  Everything.  No holds barred.




Ok so from 2 days ago, don't eat breki ever, we have tea break at 10.00am at work so eat 1 pot noodle (bombay bad boy)  then luch break at 1.00pm (bombay bad boy)...dinner 5.00pm lamb kofta (home made) 1brown pitta bread with salad no taties or dressing just ickkle bit of chilli sauce.

Yesterday 10.00am (bombay bad boy)...1.00pm banana small portion of sushi...5.00pm 3 small new potato's chicken olive from butcher and green beans. no gravy or chilies that time


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I have this problem every time I am tested at GPs. I got a home blood pressure meter and take my level each day - it's always perfectly OK and way below what I get at the docs! I showed the results to the doc, who wanted to increase my BP meds and she decided I didn't need to



Maybe i should invest in one as i honestly don't won't to take more tabs, back to 2 metoforim tabs now and there playing havic with my tummy and other end  i hate them just make me feel icky all the time, even now my tummy is growling at me


----------



## Mark T (Jun 20, 2012)

jalapino said:


> ....1 pot noodle (bombay bad boy) ....


70g of Carbohydrate in that pot noodle


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jun 20, 2012)

jalapino said:


> Been to clinic 3 times in 4 weeks as they keep getting back every 2 weeks at the mo, bp high everytime last time was 175/85 she looked at me and said hmmm? then starred at the computer saying nothing for like 1 min lol and said im thinking  and like you i also get nervous



I think 130/80 is the recommendation for Type 2 Diabetics.

Looks like you might well need help in that area.


----------



## Emmaathome (Jun 20, 2012)

My BP is up - took 4 readings at the docs on Monday night, all of which were high - I'm already taking Ramipiril (apologies for spelling), and she has added in another tablet which is Ano something - cant remember name. 

My reading on Sunday night - in the comfort of my own home - was 150/130.... 

I am now taking 2 BP tabs, 2 diabetes tabs (but not Metformin due to side effects) plus insulin.   

Back in March on diagnosis, I didnt want to take anything.  Now I just think if I can get a helping hand to get things back under control along with my diet and exercise then I'll take whats on offer - I'm more scared of the longer term issues I face from high BG / BP so want to get these down as soon as possible.  We have a family history of heart problems, so I want to do whatever I can to sort this as quickly as I am able!  And yes, I rattle when I walk due to the number of tablets!!!  

Just to add - I am not suggesting you should take more tablets for the sake of it!  Just I needed to weigh up the benefits / down side for my own circumstances!!


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 20, 2012)

> Ok so from 2 days ago, don't eat breki ever, we have tea break at 10.00am at work so eat 1 pot noodle (bombay bad boy) then luch break at 1.00pm (bombay bad boy)...dinner 5.00pm lamb kofta (home made) 1brown pitta bread with salad no taties or dressing just ickkle bit of chilli sauce.
> 
> Yesterday 10.00am (bombay bad boy)...1.00pm banana small portion of sushi...5.00pm 3 small new potato's chicken olive from butcher and green beans. no gravy or chilies that time



I don't want to take away from your achievements so far, but your diet still needs a lot of work.

Diabetes isn't about an arbitrary list of foods you can and can't eat. You need to eat to your meter. If you have normal BG, eat something and 2 hours later, your BG is normal again (ie. under 6mmol/l), it's probably fine. If not, you need to look at changing something. At the risk of sounding patronising, eating two pot noodles a day (and eating pot noodle for breakfast) is NOT a smart dietary choice anyway. For a start, they are loaded with carbohydrate, which will raise your blood sugar. Secondly, they're stuffed with salt, that will likely wreak havoc on your blood pressure. The lamb kebab is a better choice but is still not 'healthy' by a major stretch because of its salt content. Meanwhile, the bananas and the sushi are also carbo-loaded as well and will potentially stress your metabolism. What's your BG like before and after all these things.

I love chillis too but there are far better and healthier ways to get your fix without eating something loaded in salt and sugar. You can make a great chilli using tinned tomatoes, chillis, chilli powder, onions and pepper and serve with a side salad - far lower in carbs, lower in salt and will probably be generally better overall for you. For your lamb kebab, consider ditching the pita entirely. You should probably have some sort of breakfast as well. Not eating in the morning causes your liver to dump glucose into your blood and stresses your body. It's be a good idea to eat something, like a low-carb yoghurt perhaps, or even just a really milky cup of tea or coffee.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2012)

DeusXM said:


> ...If you have normal BG, eat something and 2 hours later, your BG is normal again (ie. under 6mmol/l), it's probably fine. ...



Aiming for below 6 mmol/l at two hours is pushing the boundaries rather a lot don't you think? Especially for someone relatively new to it all and still working on establishing medication doses. If I am at 6 or below at two hours it probably means I have an impending hypo to look forward to in the subsequent two hours. Even for a Type 2 not on insulin and not at risk of a hypo, aiming for a 6 is going to severely restrict diet choices and probably quality of life. I don't see any problem with aiming for the 8.5 suggested by NICE, DUK etc.


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree that yeah, if you're new to this, yes, go a little easier on the targets. But once people have a handle on their diabetes, they should aim for much control as they can. Perhaps the 6 is a little low, maybe push it up to 7. But what tends to be forgotten is that BGs over 7 cause damage, straight away. 

Frankly, Diabetes UK and NICE's targets are complete bunk. WHO guidelines for A1C call for 6.5% or lower, yet 'official' in this country actively pressure people against getting sub 6.5% A1cs. And then they wonder why they're having to treat so many complications. I understand there are issues about patient compliance but there does come a point where these organisations need to recognise there needs to be some stick along with the carrot. 

Sometimes I feel that the NHS gives up on people the moment they have diabetes - there's almost this resigned shrug that we're all screwed and it's better for someone to footle along with readings in the 8s and vaguely comply so they're happy, rather than push people to maintain their health at the cost of a few grumpy days. To put in in perspective, our society and healthcare service are both very quick to start telling people to make big changes the moment someone becomes slightly overweight. Yet we don't think telling people to lay off the chips and go for a run is restricting their dietary choices and ruining their quality of life. Why do we get so coy when it comes to managing diabetes? 

That's why I love it when a nurse/endo tells me I need to do better, even when my control is 'reasonable' - it shows they actually care about me being well beyond the minimum, and they think it's possible.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2012)

I do agree about many of the HCPs attitudes towards people once they are diagnosed  There's such a fuss about what a terrible thing it is to put yourself at risk of developing diabetes, with all the accompanying horror stories about complications, yet the number of people who visit here and report an almost complete lack of interest in helping people once diagnosed is nothing short of scandalous  And the people who seek help on forums such as this are generally highly motivated to take the best possible care of themselves, so it is doubly distressing to hear that even they are getting little, no, or bad support in managing their diabetes.


----------



## Abi (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't mind being told I could do a bit better if I'm getting constructive advice about how to do so from someone who has a bit more knowledge about the condition than the average "NOddy's guide to diabetes" and realises that it requires a lot of tweaking and dedication, while at the same time being aware of what we're up against and the multiple variables that can conspire against us getting numbers in range
I think glycaemic control is a lot more involved than weight control for most of us ( apolgies to those who really struggle with weight despite their best efforts) due to above mentioned complexity of blood glucose metabolism, the fact that no one's diabetes is identical to the next and the spectre of hypoglycaemia ( don't forget DVLA tightening up rules and I know there is a duty to other road users but a year off the road if you have more than one bad episode in a 12 month period seems a bit harsh- many people could get sorted out and be safe again long before this) and it's impact on people's lives
I think the "stick " approach would need to be directed very specifically against those who are persistently a bit lax about their health and more detailed probing about what's going on regarding our diabetes and our lives- would be a more appropriate way to help the majority
Unfortunately strip rationing is happening in some places even for insulin users and some people are being denied referral to hospital clinics even though their GP clinics do not have the necessary expertise to help them with tight control. It's probably in some of these cases, nothing short of a miracle that HbA1cs aren't even higher. People in some cases are being labelled as obsessive and unreasonable for wanting more then 2 or 3 blood tests and 4 injections per day even if this approach is leaving their control far short of desirable


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 20, 2012)

> I don't mind being told I could do a bit better if I'm getting constructive advice about how to do so from someone who has a bit more knowledge about the condition than the average "NOddy's guide to diabetes" and realises that it requires a lot of tweaking and dedication, while at the same time being aware of what we're up against and the multiple variables that can conspire against us getting numbers in range



I understand what you're saying. Diabetes is a 'serious' condition and really cannot be dealt with adequately by a generalist. Having said that....I think that while an HCP involved in treating diabetes needs to recognise the challenges of managing diabetes, that absolutely shouldn't result in a moving of the goalposts. An HCP needs to be completely dispassionate about reasons why control has been hard to achieve. 

Yes, I appreciate that means people will get upset, and lord knows I've been the frustrated one on the receiving end of a doctor chiding me for poor control and being sat there thinking "How would you know? I have to live with this 24/7!". But that's the point. We live with this, 24/7...and diabetes itself isn't going to give us a free pass just because things are difficult. The harsh reality is complications can't be willed away by saying "it was really hard for me to find the right food" or "I was really stressed and that made it so difficult to maintain normal blood sugars". Yes, there are very good, solid reasons why control is difficult but it doesn't change the fact that it's essential. 

Therefore, if a consultant gives me a hard time for my control, yeah, I'll feel a bit disheartened, angry maybe.  But if it's a choice between getting a hard time from just a doctor, or getting a hard time from the complications of diabetes, I'll pick being told off by the whitecoat every time.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2012)

DeusXM said:


> ...Therefore, if a consultant gives me a hard time for my control, yeah, I'll feel a bit disheartened, angry maybe.  But if it's a choice between getting a hard time from just a doctor, or getting a hard time from the complications of diabetes, I'll pick being told off by the whitecoat every time.



Giving someone a hard time may not be appropriate though, and could be completely the wrong way to motivate someone, bearing in mind that depression often accompanies depression especially if control is poor exacerbating a person's moods. A good HCP will be a good listener and communicator who is able to respond to the needs of the individual patient. I've seen many stories here from very deflated and despondent people who are perfectly well aware of the dangers of diabetes and who work extremely hard to try and achieve good control. What is sometimes worse, is when a person HAS achieved an improvement and then is told that it's nowhere near good enough. Some people may need a kick up the pants, but others may need a gentler touch if the roots of the problems are to be uncovered.

I think part of the problem is that, in many surgeries these days, an appointment may only last 10 minutes before you're being pushed out of the door, making it very difficult for a doctor to get to the bottom of any problems.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

This is all so confusing i looked at the sugars and fat and thought this was ok...


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

Just read all your posts and even more confuesed than ever...i honestly thought i was doing well loss weight etc....and i agree with northerner as it can get you down being told to do better etc etc, yes i am new to this and to be honest it's all a bit much to take in and i try my best to eat well etc.... i must admit i feel awfull about 3 everyday shaky tired and feel a bit odd maybe this is due to my diet, i did tell my d.b nurse this yesterday and she said i need more carbs?....so bloody confused now.just taken a level before food 9.6 and have not eaten for 5 hours


----------



## Mark T (Jun 20, 2012)

jalapino said:


> This is all so confusing i looked at the sugars and fat and thought this was ok...



"Eat to your meter" is possibly the best advice that I've been given.

Remember that all carbohydrates (whether they sugar or not) ultimately turn into glucose.  And glucose you eat puts up your blood glucose...


----------



## am64 (Jun 20, 2012)

hey chilli fan ..its very tough when you start out trying to work it all out ...your evening menu sounds fantasic brown pitta salad well cooked and sourced meat (and chilli) .. its your daytime diet that needs some tweeking ...wean yourself off the pot noodles ..i assume you eat this because your working and its quick and easy ... I hate eating first thing ..i have 2 milky coffee then go to my local deli and get a brown bread sandwich good quality with either butterspread or mayo ...never both ...lunch is alway a difficult one as i dont want any more bread so i maybe get some satay chicken from the deli and salad or piri pri chicken from the chicken shop ..its steamed then put on a grill or some tinned fish but its difficult to get good stuff 
By The way I'm having tandoori haddock tonight ...home made of course


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

Mark T said:


> "Eat to your meter" is possibly the best advice that I've been given.
> 
> Remember that all carbohydrates (whether they sugar or not) ultimately turn into glucose.  And glucose you eat puts up your blood glucose...



From what everyone has said on this thread it sounds scary and i just don't no what to eat now...i feel very worried and just feel lost as i thought i was doing well but obviously not...just don't no what to do or say....im not well educated so lots of what everyone has said on here makes me feel uneasy and quite frankliy a tat stupid.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

am64 said:


> hey chilli fan ..its very tough when you start out trying to work it all out ...your evening menu sounds fantasic brown pitta salad well cooked and sourced meat (and chilli) .. its your daytime diet that needs some tweeking ...wean yourself off the pot noodles ..i assume you eat this because your working and its quick and easy ... I hate eating first thing ..i have 2 milky coffee then go to my local deli and get a brown bread sandwich good quality with either butterspread or mayo ...never both ...lunch is alway a difficult one as i dont want any more bread so i maybe get some satay chicken from the deli and salad or piri pri chicken from the chicken shop ..its steamed then put on a grill or some tinned fish but its difficult to get good stuff
> By The way I'm having tandoori haddock tonight ...home made of course


Just seems no matter what i eat it's all bad ARHHHHHHH!!! i only drink water as im not into hot drinks or soda drinks so no sugar etc there i drink soooo much water as i never seem to be able so quench my thirst


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2012)

jalapino said:


> From what everyone has said on this thread it sounds scary and i just don't no what to eat now...i feel very worried and just feel lost as i thought i was doing well but obviously not...just don't no what to do or say....im not well educated so lots of what everyone has said on here makes me feel uneasy and quite frankliy a tat stupid.



Hey, you are new to all this so it's bound to be a lot to take in - I doubt if there is a single person here who didn't feel like you are feeling at the beginning. What I'd suggest is getting hold of a copy of The GL Diet for Dummies. It gives a great explanation of how to plan your meals so that they will be kind to your blood sugar levels. Try not to be overwhelmed by what everyone is saying on here and elsewhere (me included!) - remember that we have had lots of time to find out about all this. Stick with it and you'll be fine I am sure.


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 20, 2012)

jalapino said:


> Just read all your posts and even more confuesed than ever...i honestly thought i was doing well loss weight etc....and i agree with northerner as it can get you down being told to do better etc etc, yes i am new to this and to be honest it's all a bit much to take in and i try my best to eat well etc.... i must admit i feel awfull about 3 everyday shaky tired and feel a bit odd maybe this is due to my diet, i did tell my d.b nurse this yesterday and she said i need more carbs?....so bloody confused now.just taken a level before food 9.6 and have not eaten for 5 hours




If you're losing weight, that is FANTASTIC. You should be very pleased about that. 

However, don't forget you also need to manage your blood sugar too. Things like pot noodles can in some people make it hard to do this. 

If you're feeling awful at 3pm every day, you need to test to see what your blood sugar is doing. I think it's possible you're suffering from hyperglycaemia at this point, particularly as your 5-hour reading is quite high and you also say you're always thirsty. High blood sugar causes fatigue and makes you feel odd, as well as causing extreme thirst. It can also, oddly enough, cause symptoms similar to a hypo as your body can't process the energy and thinks it's starving. However, it could also equally be hypoglycaemia. You'll need to test to find out.

You ARE doing well. You've made the first changes in your diet and it's a great step forward. You're setting a firm foundation on which to build. Good on ya!


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hey, you are new to all this so it's bound to be a lot to take in - I doubt if there is a single person here who didn't feel like you are feeling at the beginning. What I'd suggest is getting hold of a copy of The GL Diet for Dummies. It gives a great explanation of how to plan your meals so that they will be kind to your blood sugar levels. Try not to be overwhelmed by what everyone is saying on here and elsewhere (me included!) - remember that we have had lots of time to find out about all this. Stick with it and you'll be fine I am sure.



Thanks mate.....just feel a bit down hearted and out of my comfort zone


----------



## am64 (Jun 20, 2012)

jalapino said:


> Just seems no matter what i eat it's all bad ARHHHHHHH!!! i only drink water as im not into hot drinks or soda drinks so sugar etc there i drink soooo much water as i never seem to be able so quench my thirst



do you drink milk ? if so even a small amount in the morning will help... it does contain sugar ...lactose but its also like a food and will keep you going... then at 10 have a small sandwich brown or seeded 
...could your nursey refer you to a dietican to try and work out a plan for you ?
 ...i must admit i graze in the morning ..have a bite of sandwich when i can.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 20, 2012)

You have done well and you should be happy for that!  Just make sure you tell your self that 

And yes, it can be annoying trying to find foods that don't screw your blood glucose levels and suit you and your lifestyle - but it's worth it.

Have you been given any information about the target numbers you should be aiming for?  9.6 before a meal is a tad high in my book.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

DeusXM said:


> If you're losing weight, that is FANTASTIC. You should be very pleased about that.
> 
> However, don't forget you also need to manage your blood sugar too. Things like pot noodles can in some people make it hard to do this.
> 
> ...



Thanks ever so much and i will test when feeling odd...i hate it from 2.30 to 3.00 pm i feel awfull and just put it down to being hungry, today i ate a 1/4 of a mars bar as that seems to make me feel a tad better but last week i was talking to my work chappies at apx 3.00pm and had to grab my chair because i felt like i was gunna pass out...never had this before only since taking tabs and changing diet....before i found out i had t2 i used to eat lots because that made me me better when i felt odd and shaky...but this made me put on weight, but made me feel better.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

am64 said:


> do you drink milk ? if so even a small amount in the morning will help... it does contain sugar ...lactose but its also like a food and will keep you going... then at 10 have a small sandwich brown or seeded
> ...could your nursey refer you to a dietican to try and work out a plan for you ?
> ...i must admit i graze in the morning ..have a bite of sandwich when i can.



i eat no sarnies or milk etc due to that i thought carbs bad bad bad


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

Mark T said:


> You have done well and you should be happy for that!  Just make sure you tell your self that
> 
> And yes, it can be annoying trying to find foods that don't screw your blood glucose levels and suit you and your lifestyle - but it's worth it.
> 
> Have you been given any information about the target numbers you should be aiming for?  9.6 before a meal is a tad high in my book.



No targets nothing my nurse said here is a bg meter play and have fun....sorry but how is stabbing yourself fun? lol


----------



## am64 (Jun 20, 2012)

jalapino said:


> i eat no sarnies or milk etc due to that i thought carbs bad bad bad



its about trying to balance them ...i totally understand your feeling you are getting ...i would regulary get like that when first dx as my body was gettting used to the lower levels ...


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

am64 said:


> its about trying to balance them ...i totally understand your feeling you are getting ...i would regulary get like that when first dx as my body was gettting used to the lower levels ...



sorry dx? im sorry for coming across thick just want to learn and understand what is going on in my body


----------



## Mark T (Jun 20, 2012)

jalapino said:


> No targets nothing my nurse said here is a bg meter play and have fun....sorry but how is stabbing yourself fun? lol


I'm sure someone will find it fun 

My PCT gives the following targets:
Waking: 4 - 7 mmol/l
Before Meals: 4 - 9 mmol/l
After Meals (usually 2 hours after): less then 11 mmol/l
Before Bed: 5 - 8 mmol/l

If you are not hitting those right away it is ok.  It took some months for me to get some of those readings into my desired range.  You don't have to do all of these every day either - usually I picked just one meal to work on and did before and after.

btw, dx = diagnosed


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 20, 2012)

Dx = diagnosis (there's a list of frequent abbreviations etc on here somewhere!)

Well done on your weight loss, and for making such a brilliant start in changing your diet. As your BGs improve, you'll feel so much better. Have you looked at Jennifer's Advice or Maggie Davey's letter in the useful links thread? They might give you an idea of how to find out which foods will suit your particular body.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

btw, dx = diagnosed[/QUOTE]

Im such a spud.....<hangs head in shame>


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Dx = diagnosis (there's a list of frequent abbreviations etc on here somewhere!)
> 
> Well done on your weight loss, and for making such a brilliant start in changing your diet. As your BGs improve, you'll feel so much better. Have you looked at Jennifer's Advice or Maggie Davey's letter in the useful links thread? They might give you an idea of how to find out which foods will suit your particular body.



I did have a look but to be honest need to sit down and take my time as am not for one for reading anything over 20 words as i get all duh!!...im sorry i come across so daft must be the chillies so much to take in


----------



## jalapino (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok so i will take bg levels tmr before eating and two hours after through the day and tell you all what i ate etc to see if this helps, many thanks everyone for your help


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 20, 2012)

You don't come across daft at all! It took me about 15 years to start to get my head around this stuff and I pick up new details every week. It's SO much to take in and you can feel a lot of pressure to 'get it right' immediately. But slowly and steadily is better for the body. 

Keep on keeping on, and keep ranting/asking questions here


----------



## am64 (Jun 20, 2012)

this forum is all about ..'no question is regarded silly' ...it took me a very lonely year floundering not knowing what to do before i found this place x


----------



## jalapino (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the support


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 21, 2012)

> im sorry i come across so daft must be the chillies



Don't you EVER talk that way about chillies! 

Personally I love ghost chillies - in small quantities, they're amazing in either fried rice or actual chilli.

Interesting, I find the more chillies I eat, the better my blood sugar, on a temporary basis.

Does mean I need to keep some loo-roll in the fridge though. Plus, a mistake you only ever make once is scratching your nose (or, erm, somewhere more delicate) without washing your hands after chopping them.....


----------



## jalapino (Jun 21, 2012)

DeusXM said:


> Don't you EVER talk that way about chillies!
> 
> Personally I love ghost chillies - in small quantities, they're amazing in either fried rice or actual chilli.
> 
> ...



Lol i no i used to make great currys using dried narga chillies aka ghost....need to find some new healthy curry recipe's


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2012)

I rubbed my eye once after chopping chillis.  Once you've done it, one good thing about it - you never do it again, do you!


----------



## jalapino (Jun 21, 2012)

trophywench said:


> I rubbed my eye once after chopping chillis.  Once you've done it, one good thing about it - you never do it again, do you!


Lol i use latex gloves...and only for chilles before you get rude


----------



## jalapino (Jun 21, 2012)

So then as i said i would check my bg levels today here goes 
first thing this morning 7.4 about 6ish so then got to work etc and thought i will do a test before i eat which was 10.00am (tea break) 10.4 which is very odd as i had not had nothing to eat all morning..so i ate a thin bit of brown bread with 1 slice of turkey..2 hours later 5.0 best i have ever had
so had pot noodle at 1.00pm as felt very shaky lack of food? 2 hours later 9.4 ....came home and cooked some chicken with salad at 7.00pm checked again and was 10.5 ...and thats it!! will check b4 bed


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2012)

Not odd at all ....

In a morning, primeval man needed to have enough energy to hunt the woolly mammoth, kill it and drag it home for tea.  So his body threw some cortisol/adrenalin into the cauldron to increase his BG and fuel his muscles.

In the 21st century, that bit of our body/brain hasn't evolved all that much - so it still does exactly the same thing.

Here's a thing.  You know what stops it, dead in its tracks? - FOOD.  Doesn't have to be a 3 course breakfast.  Doesn't even *need* to be carbs.  A bit of cheese, a slice of ham, a small slice of toast, bit of summat on a Ryvita or a cream cracker - whatever.  Some protein is best if you can't face a proper brekkie.  

Just don't stuff yourself with carbs because your BG won't like it anyway.


----------



## jalapino (Jun 22, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Not odd at all ....
> 
> In a morning, primeval man needed to have enough energy to hunt the woolly mammoth, kill it and drag it home for tea.  So his body threw some cortisol/adrenalin into the cauldron to increase his BG and fuel his muscles.
> 
> ...



I do feel the urge to go hunting now  but i see your point


----------



## am64 (Jun 23, 2012)

jalapino said:


> So then as i said i would check my bg levels today here goes
> first thing this morning 7.4 about 6ish so then got to work etc and thought i will do a test before i eat which was 10.00am (tea break) 10.4 which is very odd as i had not had nothing to eat all morning..so i ate a thin bit of brown bread with 1 slice of turkey..2 hours later 5.0 best i have ever had
> so had pot noodle at 1.00pm as felt very shaky lack of food? 2 hours later 9.4 ....came home and cooked some chicken with salad at 7.00pm checked again and was 10.5 ...and thats it!! will check b4 bed



as TW says its the old liver dumping Glucose in the blood stream that causing the high level in the morning ...you need something first thing even a simple cracker ....
re lunch reading low its because in comparasion to what you are used to experiencing..you are feeling low (false Hypo)  hence feeling shaky...having a pot noodle ..well the result speak for themselves you need to have somthing more slow release to get you through the rest of the day ...chicken salad was a bit high ..watch out for tomatoes as they are often a suspect ...well done though ..keep at it and you will get to understand your requirements


----------

